
'Chinese YouTube' shut down amid censor fears  - wumi
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/article4179103.ece
======
jpeterson
This is really a pointless gesture. For every 56.com that you shut down, three
more todou.com's and megavideo.com's will take its place.

